# Free patterns



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know if this link has been posted before bout there are some nice items. 
http://www.tricksyknitter.com/free-knitting-patterns.php


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice! Thank You!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I don't know if this link has been posted before bout there are some nice items.
> http://www.tricksyknitter.com/free-knitting-patterns.php


Thank you so much. I'll be using a number of these patterns. I say, "When in doubt, send free pattern links!"

pzoe


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Cute patterns. Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

awesome...thanks


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, pretty leaf design


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Many thanks! I have lots of small amounts of old fashioned fingering yarn, and the bookmarks look like a perfect way to use this yarn, play with lace patterns, and have a good time. Yippee!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this site - I see several things I want to try


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the link,it is one I had not seen before. Have a great day knitting.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx really nice


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh it probably has.. but I can't remember every link and we are getting new members daily.. so repeats are welcomed.. I am currently knitting the oaklet shawl... its my beginner shawl before I tackle the Ashton.... so far its going great... I would also love to do the wash cloths.. I thing the leaves would make great hot pads too... Thanks for posting this site.. its a dandy...


----------



## doris m russo (Jan 1, 2012)

thank you for the info. I logged on it and registered. There are some good patterns.

doris


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you so much, the buttonhole video is wonderful and I am sure there are lots more hints!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh I completely agree...not everyone reads daily so a repeat is A-OK with me..so THANKS for posting!

Great idea Ronie..btw...but I have seen some of your work..the Ashton will come out just fine...
It is also on my "to do" list...and list is getting longer all the time lol



Ronie said:


> Oh it probably has.. but I can't remember every link and we are getting new members daily.. so repeats are welcomed.. I am currently knitting the oaklet shawl... its my beginner shawl before I tackle the Ashton.... so far its going great... I would also love to do the wash cloths.. I thing the leaves would make great hot pads too... Thanks for posting this site.. its a dandy...


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

TY<...saved it...many lovely patterns!


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

Ty for the link - a new one for me ;0)


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks. They had some lovely, easy, and always welcome surprises. I think my gd who has jut started to knit will love the leaf shaped wash cloths and the little gift bag. And diaper cover pants are always useful. I shall add a few with the leftover yarn from the baby blanket I should finish this week.


----------

